# Starting over... :)



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Haven't played in about 10 years and I want to get back into it. I'm looking for a good book or video series to get me going, to give some structure to my practicing vs just sitting there and trying to figure out what to do.

I found this book that seems interesting: The Electric Guitar Handbook: A Complete Course in Modern Technique and Styles by Rod Fogg (http://www.amazon.ca/The-Electric-G...ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB)

Other than that, I don't know where to start. One of the issues I know I had back then was soreness everywhere (too tense when playing). I want to work on that.

Any good advice is welcome!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Check out the thread on Udemy courses. A few of us just signed up for one, there is a sale on until July 01. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the Hal Leonard Books myself.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have my degree in guitar from 1996 and I still take 1-3 hours of lessons per year. (At about $60/h) 

I decided to try an online resource last year. Jamplay. There's currently a sale on right now. It's an awesome resource with like 500+ hours of HD lessons in all styles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

I go to youtube and search 'how to play (song) on guitar'.
There are usually many variations available. Some are correct.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I quit in 1975 after 10 years of playing, the last 5 just noodling mostly. I started again in 2005. If YouTube and the internet was around in 1975 I likely would have kept playing. Over 80% of any new stuff I learn now in on YouTube. I am a visual learner - I find it easier to learn my watching. Learning by ear takes a little more work and time. I can learn using Tab, but is like getting teeth drilled with an anesthetic - don't like it but sometimes necessary.

Try to figure out which way, or combination of ways, works best and is most enjoyable for you.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Justin guitar is another good YouTube source.

However, for the tenseness, I would suggest you take a couple lessons from a seasoned instructor, specifically on this issue. It may be your posture. strumming a combination of those two or a number of things. A good instructor should be able to help with this.

Here are some YouTube videos that may be of help in this regard. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Proper+posture+for+guitar


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't really want to "learn to play song XYZ", I want to learn the instrument properly. Once I have the basic/proper/good technique down, I'll tackle specific songs. Like I said, I'm looking for a structured way to learn, googling/youtubing will just make me waste time online (which I do way too much already lol).

I'll check out the Udemy course, as long as there is a good structure, it'll be a good start. And the price seems right  Looking at Jamplay as well.

EDIT: Subscribed to Jamplay, went around the various courses in a few minutes, then cancelled. This is exactly what I don't want to have to do. Mess around, try to find the right trainer/video series, dated content (distracting dealing with old video etc...)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

But hurry up and learn. There is a bar near you looking for new up coming talent that they don't want to pay.......:stirpot:


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> But hurry up and learn. There is a bar near you looking for new up coming talent that they don't want to pay.......:stirpot:


Don't think I'll ever have that kind of ambition. I work in IT, and I have always loved music (played sax for 3 years as a teen, bass drum in a marching band, etc...) This is a great "escape" from work, and something to keep the mind active!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Now I get what SUBnet192 refers to . Cute.

The Udemy masterclass course appears to be structured. But Jamplay series are structured as well (granted, the quality does vary by instructor) -- pick a path from the start, do lessons in prescribed sequence, don't move forward until you master the lesson/exercises --that's just personal self control, you'll need that no matter the course.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Like Robert1950 I am a visual learner. I learn much faster by seeing someone play something. After spending too much money buying guitar books I have given up on them. They were never an effective method for me to learn. I can read music slooowly but I really need to hear it for it to sink in. I envy people that have had formal music theory and training that can take a sheet music and start playing it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So you can skip the lesson on timing !!!


SUBnet192 said:


> (played sax for 3 years as a teen, bass drum in a marching band, etc...) This is a great "escape" from work, and something to keep the mind active!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

SUBnet192 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I don't really want to "learn to play song XYZ", I want to learn the instrument properly. Once I have the basic/proper/good technique down, I'll tackle specific songs. Like I said, I'm looking for a structured way to learn, googling/youtubing will just make me waste time online (which I do way too much already lol).
> 
> I'll check out the Udemy course, as long as there is a good structure, it'll be a good start. And the price seems right  Looking at Jamplay as well.
> 
> EDIT: Subscribed to Jamplay, went around the various courses in a few minutes, then cancelled. This is exactly what I don't want to have to do. Mess around, try to find the right trainer/video series, dated content (distracting dealing with old video etc...)


I get what you're saying with regards to structure. You should consider a multi-prong approach though.

Who's to say what's proper? Often the differences in how each of us play/sound are a direct result of us figuring out how to make our fingers do this or that.

And don't write off learning song xyz as an educational tool. In the process of learning song x, you learn certain skills, how to get a change from this chord to that clean and quick, how to mute this string in the process etc. Then you get to song y and realize that song x taught you a couple bits that you can apply, so you're only working on learning 90% of the new song. Song z, wow this bit is like song x and this bit is like song y. The confidence that generates, when you look at new material and realize that you just have to work on this little lick or weird chord change is HUGE. It's much easier to learn a technique within a context.

In any event, best of luck in finding a method that keeps you motivated to keep on learning and improving...forever. Rock and roll.


----------



## Dakota Red (Jun 29, 2015)

"Close your eyes and play" Buddy Guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out Truefire online... that's the best online resource that I have encountered and well worth the price.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I learned almost everything I wanted to know and more from Justin Sandercoe's website. Just type in your search box, Justinguitar.com


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mel Bay, Book 1 and 2...FTW.:smile-new:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

No need to spend any money. You have the information highway at your fingertips! Everything there is ripe for the picking!


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I found Justin's site, interesting stuff. Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------

